# Epik Subwoofers new Legend model now available!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/dual-legends.gif[/img]

*Epik Subwoofers is now offering the NEW Epik Legend Subwoofer!*


The Legend subwoofer is a sealed subwoofer with dual 12" drivers. Following in the footsteps of their wildly successful Empire subwoofer is this new Legend subwoofer, which takes all of the technology and performance that the Empire provides, and fits it into a smaller package. This dual 12" sealed subwoofer with 300w RMS amplifier allows you to fit great bass into your home without a huge price tag or a large cabinet.



To place your order or learn more, visit http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/legend.html





...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Epik Subwoofers is now taking pre-orders for the NEW Epik Legend Subwoofer!*

Looks to be a great sub Sonnie and with in room extension figures a formidable option at great pricing :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Epik Subwoofers is now taking pre-orders for the NEW Epik Legend Subwoofer!*

Nice looking sub... simple, tasteful, and it seems to cram a lot into that relatively small package. Looks like good low end response too, digging down to 16Hz at the bottom end.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Dual legends for $899, that means I could have quad legends for $1,800, these prices makes me question my DIY sub obsession:scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is one nice looking sub and must be well built weighing in at 80lbs, i really like the price at $899 for 2, What a deal!:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

What a bargain for 2 subs $899 :yikes:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Having a look at these almost has me scrapping the Sub2 "clone" idea.:whistling:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

bambino said:


> Having a look at these almost has me scrapping the Sub2 "clone" idea.:whistling:


Ohhhhh noooooooo:yikes:

I hope a great deal doesn't infringe on my selfish need to see someone make an awesome sub:bigsmile:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

sub_crazy said:


> Ohhhhh noooooooo:yikes:
> 
> I hope a great deal doesn't infringe on my selfish need to see someone make an awesome sub:bigsmile:


No worries, i can't scrap it now, i just need PE to get the subs i want back in stock.:T


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Alrighty then, that's what I like to hear:yes:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I just wish I had a dedicated room for Home Cinema cause then I could try 4 of these subs seeing that they are at such a good price :T


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

recruit said:


> I just wish I had a dedicated room for Home Cinema cause then I could try 4 of these subs seeing that they are at such a good price :T


I wish I could find a home with a dedicated home theater room for as good a deal as these subs:hissyfit:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> I just wish I had a dedicated room for Home Cinema cause then I could try 4 of these subs seeing that they are at such a good price :T


I'm starting to consider them just for the price, What a steal.:T Who ever said you can have too many subs (besides the wife). LOL!


----------



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

2 of these or One Empire?
My room currently has a monolith in?
OR a PB12 ultra?


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

oakboy37 said:


> 2 of these or One Empire?
> My room currently has a monolith in?
> OR a PB12 ultra?


There is many a discussion on your question on AVS, and probably here! The argument is one Empire has 30" of woofer, where 2 Legends would have 48" of woofer. I think I said that right!:huh: I'm just trying to figure out how if my Paradigm PS1200 (10+yrs old) can shake me, what would a Legend or HSU VTF-3 MK2 do in my setup?!


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm getting two, but the shipping cost is killer. 

Where can I get a coupon code? Email me if you've got one...

Also, what types of cables are needed to connect two of these subs to an Onkyo TX-NR708? 

Thanks!
-Matt


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Integra8 said:


> There is many a discussion on your question on AVS, and probably here! The argument is one Empire has 30" of woofer, where 2 Legends would have 48" of woofer. I think I said that right!:huh: I'm just trying to figure out how if my Paradigm PS1200 (10+yrs old) can shake me, what would a Legend or HSU VTF-3 MK2 do in my setup?!


It doesn't work out like you would think. A pair of 12" drivers have about the same cone area as a single 18". A pair of 15" drivers are about equal to a single 21" driver. 

These are rough estimates of course, but the rule of thumb is that it takes 2 drivers to equal one driver that's 2 sizes bigger. :nerd:


----------



## krakhen (Apr 18, 2010)

There are no coupons I'm aware of, but the value seems right for the cost. As for the cable connection, you would just need two rca cables, one to each sw since your AVR is 7.2 (the .2 gives you two subwoofer outputs) so no need for a splitter.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I just don't see where the excitement is coming from. Their website shows no measurements at all. The enclosure is very small for a dual 12. Low end response is likely anemic as a result. There'd have to be a lot of eq down low and they don't have the amplifier power for that.

I dunno, maybe just me...:huh:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The magenta is the MFW-15 and the green is the Epik Legend.
Further tests resulted in the Legend providing +/-3dB from 16hz-80hz.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

jackfish said:


> The magenta is the MFW-15 and the green is the Epik Legend.
> Further tests resulted in the Legend providing +/-3dB from 16hz-80hz.


Looks like -23 dB at 25Hz to me or +/- 11.5 dB over the range you mention. Also 7dB less than the MFW down low. I don't see anything innovative or outstanding about that.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

vann_d said:


> Looks like -23 dB at 25Hz to me or +/- 11.5 dB over the range you mention. Also 7dB less than the MFW down low. I don't see anything innovative or outstanding about that.


The dip at 25hz looks like a room mode, not the natural response of the sub(s).


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

BTW thanks for the plots jackfish!

Still, 7dB less than the MFW is not insignificant.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The graph is with the Epik sitting on top of the MFW. Subsequent measurements with units properly positioned resulted in the subsequent results. The upshot is with a large room two Legends are called for, smaller rooms, one will do. 16-18 Hz extension in room is to be expected. Pretty good for a $500 unit to be sure.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, $500 but only if you call within the next hour..cause they ain't got all day.

I might pay $500 but by the time you get to $650 (regular price) there are options that would destroy this thing (see SVS).

Not to mention MSRP of $899. What does that mean anyway? Isn't this an ID company? Funny


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, so I got my Epik Legends today and am trying to figure out how to plug em in. They said I only need one RCA subwoofer cable per sub, so that's what I got. Which port does the cable plug into on the sub, the white or red? And the Onkyo TX-NR708 only has one Subwoofer port. I thought it would have two since it's a 7.2 receiver. Where do I plug in the second sub?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

mlacek said:


> Ok, so I got my Epik Legends today and am trying to figure out how to plug em in. They said I only need one RCA subwoofer cable per sub, so that's what I got. Which port does the cable plug into on the sub, the white or red? And the Onkyo TX-NR708 only has one Subwoofer port. I thought it would have two since it's a 7.2 receiver. Where do I plug in the second sub?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hook up to the one labeled LFE. The white one I think...

You might need a splitter but I'd double check to make sure you didn't miss another sub out somewhere.

GL


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

vann_d said:


> Hook up to the one labeled LFE. The white one I think...
> 
> You might need a splitter but I'd double check to make sure you didn't miss another sub out somewhere.
> 
> GL


Gotcha, thanks. I found the second sub out. How bout the switches and dials on the subs? I wish they would've included a manual...


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

mlacek said:


> Gotcha, thanks. I found the second sub out. How bout the switches and dials on the subs? I wish they would've included a manual...


Yeah, I manual would have been nice considering your sizable purchase...

The crossover dial shouldn't do anything (when you use the LFE input) but just to be safe set it to the highest value.

The volume knob will take some playing with. You should start low and play some content (music or movie) with lots of bass. Turn up the volume on the receiver until it's about as loud as you'll ever want it and then use the volume knob on the sub to get it to where it sounds right with the rest of the system. Hopefully this makes sense.

You might be able to tell a difference between the two settings on the phase switch. Set it where the sub sounds best. If you can't tell, don't worry about it.

I would set the power to auto on so that it turns off when not in use and turns on when it gets signal from the receiver.

Hopefully that helps out...have fun.
:T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody have some close mic graphs ?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

jackfish said:


> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg186/snickerers/legendandmfw.jpg
> The magenta is the MFW-15 and the green is the Epik Legend.
> Further tests resulted in the Legend providing +/-3dB from 16hz-80hz.


Thanks for the graph 



vann_d said:


> Not to mention MSRP of $899. What does that mean anyway? Isn't this an ID company? Funny


Have you ever looked at the "list prices" of the eD subs? Much higher 

Anyway, I think they're just saying that's what the prices would be if they weren't ID companies and sold through dealers and the like, but that's just my guess.


----------

